# Devils Lake Fishing Report 1/13



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Walleye fishing has been fairly good this week with the best bites being at 
sunrise and sunset. Some of the areas producing fish have been the humps out 
in the Flats, the north end of Six Mile Bay, Dog Hagens, the towers in Six Mile 
and on the Main Bay, Bud Bay, Ft. Totten/Cactus Point, Mission Bay along the 
old railroad bed and the gravel pit, the Stromme Addition area, and the south 
end of Black Tiger. Anglers are using buckshot rattle spoons, forage minnows, 
jigging raps, nils, and sonars tipped with minnows or minnow heads. Try 
fishing shallower in or on the edges of the trees. Pike fishing remains good 
on Lake Irving, Sweetwater/Morrison, and the north end of Six Mile Bay. Tip-
ups with herring or smelt has been the best. Perch fishing remains very slow 
with a few being caught around the towers. The perch being caught are really 
nice in size, but anglers can?t expect any numbers. Ice conditions are slowly 
improving with most areas now having from 10-18 inches. People are driving in 
some areas, but if you plan to wander we recommend atv?s or snowmobiles. With 
these thinner ice conditions, be very wary of pressure ridges. Good Luck and 
Good Fishing !!!


----------

